# Hey, he's not old!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish my Tiny and my Toby were old like Casey...they're 12+ and 13+. Heck, Casey is still a young punk.
It's all relative.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I wish my Tiny and my Toby were old like Casey...they're 12+ and 13+. Heck, Casey is still a young punk.
> It's all relative.


Grins - now see they're not old either and won't be until they're 14+ ... and why exactly do they call cancer screening 'senior wellness?' Kind of like 'women's wellness'


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Please don't tell Buddy that he will be "old" this summer, he hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Do I look old?*

From today .. my Casey in the woods .. grins


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think he looks quite young!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh he's handsome. I just love his deep red color.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My teenage "old" dog. All recent. Still can go lure coursing. Oops. I did not tell him he is an old fart.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Nine is not old...Candy @ Nine was sooo active ..and lived another Seven Yrs


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

He still looks fab!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Heck no Casey's not old! He looks quite handsome and in good shape. Kosmo is 9 and he still has a lot of spunk and enjoys his long hikes. May not be as fast anymore but he still goes the distance!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How dare the vet call your handsome boy old!! I always tell my two boys they are staying until they are at least 15... I hope they listen.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Casey is not old, and I might add looks great!!! He has about as much white on his face as Teddi does and she is 3. 

I think age is a state of mind. If Casey says he feels young when he is 14 don't call him old then either! Max did not act her age at all, until the illness set in. When we got the cocktail right she tried to bounce and play as she always did. 

Casey, Toby, Tiny and all "senior" age group dogs. DON'T LISTEN TO ANYONE! Let's all set a new record on how LONG goldens can life :crossfing :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is so weird that this thread has popped up, but my Casey and Faelan got into a fight, so off to the vets we needed to go (Faelan limping and Casey with puncture wounds)

Casey is down to 74.5 pounds and obviously spunky enough to fight over a Wubba that we had just been playing with <sigh> 

They will both be fine, Casey is on antibiotics and Faelan is on Tramadol. Some of Casey's silvering on his muzzle was shaved but he still is one handsome boy! Oddly, they were both due for blood work anyway, so we had that done while we were there (my vet clinic is also the Emergency Vet)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Casey looks wonderful-he's not old!


----------

